# Chatroom Removal *Reinstated*



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

The chat room will no longer be available as it is not used. All questions and conversations can be posted to the main forum and/or PM's!

Best, 
Nick


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that decision. More than once the chat resulted in some spontaneous conversations (including private instant chats) that I don't think would have happened via the online forum postings or private mail. Are you aware that reddit/r/dpdr has just instituted their own online chat?


----------



## Loggan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sad to see this


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Excellent decision.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Chat simply is not used anymore. We can't justify the cost for a feature that isn't used.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

When Nick & I joined this site back in 2006, there was no chatroom, and I met someone that took me under their wing and helped me through literally the darkest days of my life up to that point just through the forums. Chat was always a side note, a place to blow off steam, and lately when I come on I'd see maybe one person in there, if any at all. So as nick said there really is no justifying paying for a feature that so many don't use.

My point is the site had thrived for years without the chat, it will once again be just fine.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, sad to hear this, has been quiet of late though 

There is always http://tinychat.com/vcpcj, of course.


----------



## GlassOnion (May 6, 2015)

Thats dumb


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

AHYAC96 said:


> Thats dumb


We wont be paying for something that isn't utilized, if you want to do so please be my guest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

If enough people show interest in using the chat again, I will gladly reinstate it.


----------



## slenderman124 (Dec 26, 2014)

Im interested


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Count me in on the chat


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm intersted as well.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

What if we had a whip round? I'd be willing to donate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

whats a whip round? I told you you cant whip other members alan. However we would take any donations very kindly!


----------



## SteveCarr (Nov 9, 2014)

Im interested as well, miss all the convos


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff said:


> whats a whip round? I told you you cant whip other members alan. However we would take any donations very kindly!


What, not even Slenderman? He's into that I hear.

Seriously, British vernacular for a call for monies, assuming you weren't kidding.

Why not leave a link for paypal donations regardless? People may want to donate for other reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

We used to have one up, problem was no one donated and we looked like beggers haha, We'll put it up back up for chatroom funds.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I propose a free IRC channel as a compromise..


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

And there are various free application which could be embedded into this site to use the IRC-Channel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

We aren't embedding anything into the site. The point is that chat was literally almost never being utilized. Another chatroom wouldn't make sense.

I may put the old one back up in the near future if I feel it will be used. For now, there are the forums.


----------



## Pollyanna. 3098 (May 23, 2015)

Personally I found the chat room is a waste of time and resourses, continual arguments and people just sprouting off after a hard night on the piss was my experience.

Let it go, it's gone.

James.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I liked the chat a lot, I usually came there in the middle of the night when I felt lost or anxious. The spontaneous and mostly lighthearted conversations really lifted me up so I could fall asleep again. It's sad to see it go.

May I ask what the costs are to keep the chat up? Maybe we (the chat users) can fund it monthly.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

sad that its gone :/


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm game for the return of chat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

I agree with Pollyanna, every time I went on I was greeted with negativity, which for me didn't help my situation.


----------



## slenderman124 (Dec 26, 2014)

For those who didnt like the chat: No one is forcing you to go there. You dont need it to be gone to stop going there. So why dont people who didnt like the chat stay away from it, and those who did like it can use it. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

I've purchased and reinstated chat.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for getting the chat up and running again, Selig! I'll be utilizing it for sure, and I hope many others do as well.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Excellent  I'm a happy chappie.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

I will use the chat basicslly at night i think after 9pm i like to talk before sleep


----------

